

Ask HN: Where do people outside traditional HN professions go for web content? - mattmiller

Hi HN,
If I wanted to submit quality informative material to software engineers and entrepreneurs, I would submit it to HN, and maybe a few other places.
What if I want to submit material to other niches of professionals. 
I am looking for a place online where Realtor's go for good content, but for the sake of discussion, I would like to make a list of niche content aggregates by profession.
======
percept
This might be helpful:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1315406>

